# My bunny is eating the bedding



## mysticcrystal (Dec 2, 2011)

I bought a big covered litter box and put Eco bedding as a digging box. My bunny eats the bedding. Is that ok?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 2, 2011)

I am not familiar with echo bedding but most rabbits enjoy eating there bedding. I know my girl does so maybe you wanna switch for something you know is safe to nibble like straw and hay mixture.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 2, 2011)

:yeahthat: Check the labels and package info and maybe ask a veterinary professional.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 2, 2011)

It's recycled cardboard. I used to use it for Toby and he never had any problems; but the absorbency and the odour control were inferior to wood pellets and Yesterday's News.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 2, 2011)

So it should be ok for a digging box.


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

